# How long to keep fantail in.



## robm1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,i have got four fantail doves which i have had for about six weeks now.They are kept in my aviary and two have paired up and now have chicks which are now three days old.I was hoping to release them soon but wondered how old the chicks should be before i let the parents out to fly.
I am worried if i let them out too soon that the parents might abandon the chicks. Any advice please.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

im not an expert at fantail but i know that fantail usually settled very easy because they dont fly high. they usually walking around to your backyard, fly to the roof the most and make sure when you let them walk around its free of dogs or cats or something that scare or grab them. very easy prey.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What type of Fantails?
Don't know where your located, but its not a good idea to free fly American or Indian Fantails. Not great at flying, too bulky and easy prey.
'Garden Fantails' are better for that. Not as bulky, and not as big of a tail. But I still wouldn't free fly them around my house.....to many hawks


----------



## robm1 (Jun 22, 2011)

They are regular garden fantails and i live near leeds.Iam worried that if i let them out too early that ley will stop looking after there young.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

robm1 said:


> They are regular garden fantails and i live near leeds.Iam worried that if i let them out too early that ley will stop looking after there young.


It's not a good idea to free fly any pigeon that is raising young, unless your prepared to take over hand raising them if anything happens to the parents


----------



## robm1 (Jun 22, 2011)

What age should the chicks be before i let them all out to fly?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

robm1 said:


> What age should the chicks be before i let them all out to fly?


Fully weaned, roughly 4 weeks old.


----------



## robm1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Your Welcome


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantails are poor fliers......so just provide them with a big loft,with lot of space to walk and also some low perches.its not a good idea to fly them outside the loft......they will be easy pickings for any predators


----------

